# Fertilizers...



## eOrchids (Aug 27, 2014)

Just curious, what type of fertilizers do you guys use?

I use MSU, Kelp & Fish extract and Mega Thrive. 

Thanks!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2014)

MSU, fish emulsion, Agrogreen, Daniel's, K lite, etc. Kelp and superthrive as supplement. Also bat guano...


----------



## Justin (Aug 27, 2014)

uh-oh, here we go again... 

for me, it's Miracle Gro 30-10-10 Orchid Food and occasional K-Light 1/4 tsp per gallon of tapwater. Also kelp extract twice per month.


----------



## Ray (Aug 27, 2014)

K-Lite at 30 ppm N at every watering, 2-3x/week; KelpMax @2 tsp/gal (1:384) added to it every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Carkin (Aug 27, 2014)

Good question! I am very interested in what others are using too. I just have a fertilizer from a local orchid greenhouse, so no brand name but it's formula is...15-5-15-5-2 plus micro nutrients.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 27, 2014)

For the salt, I rotate 25-10-10 Plant prod, pure UREA, Calcium Nitrate, Magnesium sulfate, K-lite, and micros with 7% iron. For supplements I rotate 3 types of seaweed namely Kelpmax, General Hydroponics Bioweed and Seaplex. And I give them some amino acids as well!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 27, 2014)

K-lite for growth, and dyna grow blossom booster to promote flowering (is there a K-lite version of blossom booster?).


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 27, 2014)

Msu and kelpmax.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 27, 2014)

You guys are funny. I use mostly whatever not-terribly-unbalanced water soluble fertilizer with micronutrients is cheapest and most convenient. Some dolomite grit for certain types. I wish I had the capability to make my own compost. If I did then only mounted plants would ever need anything.


----------



## OrquideAlex (Aug 27, 2014)

MSU and KelpMax. I also flush with straight water every month to wash out salt build up. I have K-Lite coming in next week (thanks Ray!), so I'll be giving it a whirl.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm getting the impression that Rick is of the opinion that K-Like might benefit from additional Mg and P.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2014)

eOrchids said:


> Just curious, what type of fertilizers do you guys use?


OMG! why don't you just go over to Newark airport and yell that you have a bomb!!???oke:

K-lite, Superthrive, Neptune's Harvest Organic Fish and Seaweed fertilizer, 
Alternated with 
Miracle grow 30-10-10, Superthrive, Neptune's Harvest Organic Fish and Seaweed fertilizer.


----------



## Stone (Aug 27, 2014)

Iv'e been mixing Klite with Phostrogen to give me a pretty balanced (for me:evil feed. The Phostrogen is high K and has a little Urea and ammonium with about 50% nitrate. And we know what klite is so when I mix them 50/50 I end up with K lowered by 50% and nitrate to ammonium about 75 to 25 but I haven't really done the figures, they could be different. I give at about 0.2 to 0.4 dS/m (depending on the growth of the plant)almost every watering.
Kelpak once a month, and home made liquid organic at 0.1 dS/m occasionally.
Pure N (from home made ammonium nitrate...so not really pure) now and then at 0.2 dS/m (this is mainly for the microbes working on the bark not so much for the plants...but who really knows what the hell is going on in a pot!


----------



## AdamD (Aug 27, 2014)

K-lite, 1/2 tsp + 1 drop superthrive most waterings
K-lite, 1/4 tsp + 20-20-20, 1/4 tsp (50% nitrate, 25/25 ammonia/urea) occasionally,once every 2/3 weeks, more so in fall
Kelp extract only 1x a month, or when I remember
Foliar feed 20-20-20, 1 tsp once every week or two
All added to RO water
Barely ever water without additives. Can't remember the last time I did...


----------



## troy (Aug 27, 2014)

Anybody ever use sea grow 16 -16-16


----------



## naoki (Aug 27, 2014)

This year, I'm trying 15ppm N from K-Lite + 15ppm N from Ammonium Nitrate for every watering (2x per week), hoping that the bark deteriorate slower than it used to do. So it is super high N, and I agree with Mike that there seem to be some evidence that the mixed source of N is safer bet for a wider range of genera. I occasionally use 5-1-1 Alaska Fish Fertilizer to support local economy (actually it is not AK based company).

I got quite a few new plants this year, so I seem to be overdosing with hormones once a week during acclimation: Kelp (1 TBS of MaxiCrop now) + KLN or Aspirin (and occasionally coconut water).


----------



## abax (Aug 27, 2014)

K-Lite and occasionally kelpmax.


----------



## Bjorn (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmmmmm? Urea-based foliar feed plus Calcium-nitrate, total at 15ppm N- every watering. Main influence has been extra Mn, Zn and Cu through mancozeb and copper spray.
400ppm Kelpmax a couple of times(in sucession) every month or so.


----------



## Ray (Aug 28, 2014)

consettbay2003 said:


> I'm getting the impression that Rick is of the opinion that K-Like might benefit from additional Mg and P.



My plants aren't giving me that impression at all.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ray said:


> My plants aren't giving me that impression at all.



Perhaps you should speak to Rick.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 28, 2014)

K-Lite @ 20 ppm N, Miraclegro 30-10-10 as a foliar feed @ 1/4 tsp/gal, and Wuxal Calcium @ 20 ppm N. Flush monthly with straight Chicago water (Lake Michigan source) for the micros.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 28, 2014)

K-lite,Fish fertilizer,superthrive, and bat guano


----------



## kiwi (Aug 28, 2014)

K-Lite (every watering) and maxicrop (twice a month)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> .. Also bat guano...





17andgrowing said:


> .. and bat guano



 What the..???


----------

